# Mouthing other dogs



## LoveMyWhiteGSD (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My 6 month old white GSD (Cooper) plays great with other dog. There are;however, a few dogs that he loves to mouth while he plays. He also makes noise but not aggressive growling. My trainer said it was normal for his breed and not to worry to much unless the other dog yelps and Cooper doesn't stop. She also said if the other dog keeps coming back to play it's fine. Two times now I have had owners of dogs, a boxer being one of them, hit my dog in the face hard and repeatedly when he's mouthing their dogs. I swear in no way was my dog being aggressive. I told them not to hit my dog. I always grab Cooper and pull him off if he gets carried away. Well in both these situations when I pulled Cooper off to make them feel more comfortable their dogs kept coming at Cooper and nipping at him to play. They did nothing to stop their dogs! This one lady yelled at me I will do what ever I have to do to protect my dog. Well I can understand that and if my dog was attacking her dog and I wasn't there fast enough then fine it would be justified. What should I do? Should I stop the mouthing? Is it normal? Please Help!

Thanks

Laura


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is very normal gsd play. They are vocal and mouthy dogs. My gsd and my rottie mix sounded like they were going to kill one another when they played. 

However, the sound and style is alarming to a lot of other dog owners whose dogs have a different play style. Therefore, the minute one of my dogs starts with the growling, etc. I let them know calmly that that is normal play style for the breed (or my dog). If the person is still uncomfortable I take my dog elsewhere. 

As for the hitting your dog...that is totally unacceptable and I probably would not continue to take my dog to that place.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd be so pissed off if someone hit my dog. That's not cool at all and I'd make sure they get an ear full.

GSD's do play rough and are very vocal when playing. Their hackles stand when they're excited which to others, it may look like aggressive play. Unfortunately, some people pamper their dogs too much and jump the gun on these situations.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Your trainer's right. It is normal play for this breed. They're loud and they play very rough. 

The problem is that most people don't know this. They see the snarling, nipping, and chasing and not all dogs or people appreciate this type of play. That's why this breed isn't the best breed for dog parks. I'm assuming that's where you're going, right?

Now hitting a dog that's not actually being aggressive is a big no-no. Do not subject your dog to this, especially a puppy. Unless there's a real reason to, like an attack, no one should ever put your hands on your dog. You need to make that clear and protect your dog if that ever happens again.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Totally normal play, you just need to find normal dogs and people to hang out with .

Seriously, boxers and boxer owners are the oddest. I own a dog park and do dog daycare and most of the dogs here do not love boxers. Don't know why, but boxers tend to set off all the other dogs, and the owners are freaky about it.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

It's normal, and like others have said, I always make sure I let the owner of whoever Sasha is playing with that what she's doing is normal and not dangerous, and I always offer to take her elsewhere if it is making them uncomfortable. I find that usually acknowledging that you understand someone might be uncomfortable, and offering to rectify the situation, often puts others at ease.


----------



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

this is good to hear, I have a similar problem with my white gsd and my shiba inu. I swear somedays my GSD whos is 35 lbs currently and my 12 lbs shiba inu sound like they are fighting to the death. when they said they were a "talkative" breed, they meant it! 

Shiba inus are also a breed that talks as they play. but its all in good fun.

my question, if i can "piggy back" on this thread is whether my GSD going for the neck throat area when he plays is dangerous in the long run? its not hard of course but he uses it in a way to pin her down to stop her from continuing.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ParkersPopLou said:


> my question, if i can "piggy back" on this thread is whether my GSD going for the neck throat area when he plays is dangerous in the long run? its not hard of course but he uses it in a way to pin her down to stop her from continuing.


As long as it's just play and your shiba's fine with it... I wouldn't worry about it. It's normal play. 

The second it gets too rough, you break it up. Your GSD is going to keep getting bigger and stronger and eventually may be a little too much for your little 12 pound shiba inu. Just keep an eye on it and use common sense.


----------



## JULIEG (Oct 11, 2012)

*Help!!!*

I have a beautiful 7 month old gsd, since i got him at 12 weeks he has been mouthing, now his big teeth are all in and it is getting extremely painful, it is constant and I think it may have become a habit, I cannot get near him his mouth is permanently attached to my hand or arm. I have had an animal behaviour expert in but to no avail. I have tried everything I can think of it is exhausting and causing stress between my wife and I. Any held and advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

